# "1 Of A Kind" RAG 61 IMPALA BUILD



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

With some motivation from "various" people, I decided it was time back in 2008 to look for a solid 61 convertible...

Well, with one "Wanted" thread and 2 weeks, I hooked up with Phil (VEGASPHIL) and bought his 61 rag out of L.A.

The car had a lot of things done to it already that I was looking for, minus a wrapped frame, setup, system and some other goodies  



































From pick up to drop off I had the car delivered here in the Detroit area in less than a week...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Right after making the deal, I knew I needed a frame and Tommy (SYXFOUR) was already having one wrapped, so I bought it...  










Originally, I was only planning on grinding it down a little bit and painting, patterning and leafing it, but that idea was quickly scrapped in favor or fully molding it.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

You forgot to mention the main kick in the ass to buying the ace. The guy who told you "DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH THOSE COST"


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

After molding, sanding, priming and repeating for what seemed like days it started lookin SMOOTH...



































Before I go any further I should probably make a few statements...

1) I didn't build this car myself. It was my money and ideas that made it possible, BUT it was Jimmy (SHOWANDGO), Tommy (SYXFOUR) and the rest of the crew at SHOW & GO that made my dream car a reality. Without them, I would have NEVER taken on a project like this.

2) Sorry for the shitty quality of my pictures.. Progress was made realllly quickly and I wasn't able to get down there every day to take good pics as much as I would have liked..

With that said... It was time to pick colors for the frame...

Listening to ideas from everyone, I decided to paint the frame to match the interior color which is kind of a light silverish copper color. The interior of the car is a stock pattern, but was made using boat vinyl, so it could stand up to the heat, wear and tear, etc.

So as the interior color was matched to be used as the main color, I decided to do all the patterns on the frame the color of the car itself.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 30 2010, 02:39 PM~19201277
> *You forgot to mention the main kick in the ass to buying the ace. The idiot who told you "DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH THOSE COST"
> *


DAMN!! Tryin to start drama in my build thread already??? :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

This build thread is as boring as the owner.......zzz....zzz.....zzz :drama:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Dec 1 2010, 05:54 AM~19207965
> *This build thread is as boring as the owner.......zzz....zzz.....zzz :drama:
> *


 :roflmao: 

You've seen and driven it... You know how it turns out...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Jimmy laid down the base color (color of the car) and it was time to start patterning...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Layin the "copper" over the base...



















Flake and clear...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

I look at these pics now and it's crazy how much work goes into doing these frames and you don't see that much after it's done... :uh:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> I look at these pics now and it's crazy how much work goes into doing these frames and you don't see that much after it's done... :uh:
> 
> oh we see it trust me!
> Good work brotha!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 79 cutty, Detroit 6 ACE, calitos62, Madrox64

I see you.... :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking damn good man. Can't wait to be done molding my frame and get to the paint stage! :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

This was probably one of my favorite parts of the build...

Jimmy had never done any turned leafing and I really wanted it, so I bought him some leafing supplies and a DVD...

I think he practiced for about 10 minutes before he did this...

So back to the pics!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Dec 2 2010, 10:23 AM~19218171
> *Looking damn good man. Can't wait to be done molding my frame and get to the paint stage!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks a lot...

It was definitely one of my favorite parts of the build. The ONLY pic I never really got to take was a real good one of my roller before we dropped the body back on.

Oh well... Maybe the NEXT one...  

I'm about to start helping one of my dudes mold his frame for his 64... Cant wait!


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

Can't wait to see the car when it gets done! :thumbsup: It's looking really good so far :yes:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

wow..nice work fellas...can't wait to see the next stage


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Dec 2 2010, 10:33 AM~19218226
> *Can't wait to see the car when it gets done!  :thumbsup: It's looking really good so far :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You're a fool! :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Patterns and leafing were finished, so it was time to get the pinstriper out to button it all up!










And add a little somethin extra :biggrin: 










And MORE clear...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

One of my fav cars out...Its so classy, not to mention its a rag ace


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 2 2010, 10:53 AM~19218334
> *One of my fav cars out...Its so classy, not to mention its a rag ace
> *


Thanks a lot homie... It means A LOT...  

I definitely wanted something "understated" that still had some bling to it. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Since the frame as about done, it was time to have all my suspension done...

While the frame was being done, Dave at Show & Go started working on my uppers, lowers and rears...





























And a little E&J to make things go smoother. :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Now that my suspension was ready for chrome it was time to take it all to the chrome shop.

So I had a local stereo shop build my system and they made me some polished pieces for my center console. Originally they were just flat and polished. I decided that wasn't gonna fly so I shipped these pieces off to JAS for him to engrave and chrome...


















Here's a few of my pieces when I picked it up at the chrome shop. The shop's turnaround was SLOW, but the end result was worth it and Bobby even let me dip some of my own parts.


----------



## willdecletjr (May 26, 2008)

keep the pics coming.


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow marc you are posting these pox on real build time. Lol. Hurry up and get to the end!


----------



## 12 pack of Corona (Jan 30, 2010)

A Marc stop bull shiting around and post them pics of that bad ass Detroit 6 ACE !!! You no the team at " Jimmy's Show @ Go" put it down.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Dec 2 2010, 12:10 PM~19218914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were gonna add your .02 about all the ideas you came up with! :biggrin:


----------



## 12 pack of Corona (Jan 30, 2010)

your car i just played a roll in your dream homie . hope it is what you wanted because she is ONE of the sexy bitches in this state......


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Ok.. My frame got dropped off at the shop in October and was finished by November..

Jimmy and Tommy wanted the frame to be a complete roller before I brought the car down so it wasn't just sitting around.. I have almost 0 patience so the wait was killing me :uh: 

Well on one freezing January morning, I got a call from Tommy at 5:30AM... He just decided to show up with his rollback to pick up the car... Needless to say, I wasn't upset that he woke me up! :biggrin: 

8:45am  :0 


























And here she sat for a minute till it was time to be mated back with the new frame.


----------



## 12 pack of Corona (Jan 30, 2010)

you can put a coulpe more pics of me working on it . it will make me feel a little better...lol :cheesy:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

So after a day or so, Tommy got the roller all assembled and ready to go up under the body..

I was kinda bummed that I never had a chance to take some good pics of it but screw it... Tommy only has one speed... FAST :biggrin: 










Next, it was time to cut the car for the first time... So much for it being "TOO CLEAN TO CUT" :biggrin: 











The trunk was zolotoned and I really wanted it painted to match the car, so I made Jimmy grind it smooth.. He was HAAAAAAATING me.. LOL

You can see part of my stereo setup in this pic. I went with 3 - 8" Kicker L7's, a JL Audio 1000 for the subs and JL Audio 750 for my JL components up front and in back...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

I decided to go with the Dakota Digital and the dash needed some freshening up, so we pulled it out and repainted it...




























And finished...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

We had the paint already mixed up and I think Jimmy was in the mood to lay some patterns after grinding on my trunk for a few days so we finished the panel for the trunk...












































































So with the panel finished it was back to the trunk to build the rack...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: Beautiful Rag!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice build!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Keep the pics coming! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD PROPS HOMIE


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+Dec 3 2010, 09:36 AM~19227108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys...


We kept going around and round over what to do in the trunk. I wanted something really basic and clean looking. And not too much of a pain in the ass to work on when something broke or needed to be changed.

Jimmy actually putting in some work welding... I didn't even know he knew how to weld, cause this was the first time I ever saw him do it! :biggrin: 


















Tommy got the Dakota Dash and Ididit Column installed...

NOTE: That ididit was a BITCH. They make it pretty confusing to get the right column. I bought the Impala column and told them I was using a 605 gearbox and they sent the wrong one. THEN, the collar on the column just popped loose. All they use is some epoxy to keep it in place. I've heard the Flaming River columns are better. I dunno. Bitch looks sweet though.











One pic I have of it underneith after it was back together.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 3 2010, 09:54 AM~19227209
> *LOOKIN REAL GOOD PROPS HOMIE
> *



Thanks! 

I been watching yours like a hawk.  :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 3 2010, 07:59 AM~19227242
> *Thanks!
> 
> I been watching yours like a hawk.    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: WE BOTH MAKIN 61 RAG BUILDERS PROUD


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Well, I don't have any pics of just the rack and trunk painted before everything went in, but you'll have to take my word for it. lol.

I was waiting on my setup to get there and plumbed so we painted the batteries...


























































Got a little present in the mail from JAS


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

It's funny... I look at these pics now and I can remember the disappointment or pure joy I got everytime I drove down to the shop to see the progress. Show & Go is about a 35-45 minute drive from my office and house. I always felt like a kid at Christmas during that drive. lol. And by the way, when I say disappointment, I just mean that I'd always have an idea in my head of what I HOPED would be done...

So back to the pics... I came down atfer work on a Friday and my setup was being installed...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Junk


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 3 2010, 10:24 AM~19227382
> *Junk
> *


Definitely... :biggrin: 

We still need both of our cars nose to nose to show these dudes a REAL before and after pic... :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Douche!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Dec 3 2010, 01:04 PM~19228487
> *Douche!
> *


Hater!









:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

WOW!! LOOKS REALLY NICE! :0


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Can´t go wrong with this one


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

* :wow: Good lookin' ride!  *


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice 61


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Looking real good!!

Please tell me you're doing a nice hardline setup :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 2 2010, 08:26 AM~19218190
> *This was probably one of my favorite parts of the build...
> 
> Jimmy had never done any turned leafing and I really wanted it, so I bought him some leafing supplies and a DVD...
> ...



much props homie!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

NICE! uffin: uffin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

HOLY SHIT i just saw your car on TV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 thats the last thing i expected when watching a show on discovery channel and i'm on the other side of the world! i recognized the car imediately because of the patterned cover in the trunk behind the pumps, the car looks great bro! and that intro on 3wheel was nice as hell!!!!!!!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

nice 61 homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :run:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626+Dec 3 2010, 04:41 PM~19230008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay Tuned...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 5 2010, 10:09 AM~19243434
> *HOLY SHIT i just saw your car on TV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  thats the last thing i expected when watching a show on discovery channel and i'm on the other side of the world! i recognized the car imediately because of the patterned cover in the trunk behind the pumps, the car looks great bro! and that intro on 3wheel was nice as hell!!!!!!!
> *


Wow.. So I'm worldwide now, I guess.. lol.. 

I didn't even know they re-ran the show.

The show was a little bit of a disappointment cause me and Jimmy were there for like 4 hours and they used all of 30 seconds of footage.

I remember them shooting the trunk and everything, but I don't even remember it making the show.. 

Thanks!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

OK.. So with the trunk basically ready to go, it was time to move the car to the body and paint phase of things...

The body was in good shape, but a lot of the gaps were bad. When the car was painted before, they used a lot of bondo to try and "correct" the bad gaps. I don't have any pics, but Jimmy said they probably took out a gallon or so.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Primer time...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

One last wash and make sure everything's masked off well and it's time for the booth.


























































Everyone told me (mainly Jimmy) that he painted better with some beers in em, so I made sure to stock the fridge that day :biggrin:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 5 2010, 02:54 PM~19245604
> *One last wash and make sure everything's masked off well and it's time for the booth.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Homie. Wish I had a 61, Homie, how could I be like U! Lol! Looks real good Baby Boy!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 CLOWNIN_@Dec 5 2010, 06:32 PM~19246309
> *Congrats Homie. Wish I had a 61, Homie, how could I be like U! Lol! Looks real good Baby Boy!
> *



Lol. Yea, ok. :biggrin: 

You took it to the next level with that rag 9 though!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

I look forward to more updates! I think I saw this car at Pomona! What was the ticket on it?


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

looks good marc... but you know, werd on dem streets is the homie, street car killa is comin out with tha new drop deuce, " uno-killa " i think he calls it.... its mad dope




:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Dec 6 2010, 05:31 AM~19250895
> *looks good marc... but you know, werd on dem streets is the homie, street car killa is comin out with tha new drop deuce, " uno-killa " i think he calls it.... its mad dope
> :biggrin:
> *


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

going throught the topic and ending when it went in the booth is like a movie gettin cut off at the climax. your shit looks hella good homie and it looks like you got some deep pockets.....now pull the camera outta them and take some more pics, lol.

can't wait to see it done!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 6 2010, 03:23 AM~19250805
> *I look forward to more updates! I think I saw this car at Pomona! What was the ticket on it?
> *


You saw it at Pamona when Phil had it?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Dec 6 2010, 04:31 AM~19250895
> *looks good marc... but you know, werd on dem streets is the homie, street car killa is comin out with tha new drop deuce, " uno-killa " i think he calls it.... its mad dope
> :biggrin:
> *


Oh I HOPE he is... :biggrin: 

Well he said it's gonna be on the streets this coming summer if he can get those moldings he needs...

hno: hno: hno: hno: 




> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 6 2010, 05:32 AM~19250949
> *:run:  :run:  :run:
> *


At first I was like hno: but then I was like :loco: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Jimmy finished spraying the car around 6:00 on Saturday and he was supposed to be home by 5:30, but he decided that he wanted to see the insert painted as much as I did... :biggrin: 


















At the last minute we decided it would be a cool touch to run the insert through the jambs...










































































Next step was to layout the leafing... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

This Is One Of the Cleanest 61 Rags.. :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 6 2010, 10:54 AM~19251468
> *This Is One Of the Cleanest 61 Rags.. :thumbsup:
> *


Junk :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Well, I mean, they're ALL junk, but mines some CLEAN junk :biggrin: 

Ok... Back to the build... Silver leaf time... :biggrin: 


































































































With the leafing done, we were just waiting on the striper to come when I could be there...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Striping getting done...


























































Right after these were taken, Jimmy ended up driving himself to the hospital where they basically told him he was having a mild heart attack and he had like 3 blockages in his arteries...  

So I went down to the shop that Saturday and moved my car from the main booth to the "storage" booth where it sat for a month or so while Jimmy got better...


























So, I took these few pics, covered her up and waited and hoped for Jimmy's speedy recovery...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 7 2010, 09:00 AM~19261950
> *Striping getting done...
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY 2 HEAR ABOUT YOUR FRIEND WISH HIM A SPEEDY RECOVERY CAR LOOKIN REAL GOOD COMING 2 GETHER NICE AND CLEAN


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 8 2010, 07:56 AM~19270691
> *
> *


What up Clark??? Is your car back to you yet???


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Well, Jimmy was down for about 6 weeks, but when he came back to work, one of the first things on the list was CLEAR :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Ur stripes crooked


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 8 2010, 10:29 AM~19271256
> *Ur stripes crooked
> *


Not anymore... :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 8 2010, 07:48 AM~19271020
> *What up Clark???  Is your car back to you yet???
> *


Not yet. It would go into shock with this fucking Cleveland weather. It will possibly be at Detroit autorama tho!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Maaannnn this car is going to be sweeeeeeet when its done!!!!!!

You should bring it to the WESTSIDE picnic next year :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 9 2010, 06:03 PM~19285117
> *Maaannnn this car is going to be sweeeeeeet when its done!!!!!!
> 
> You should bring it to the WESTSIDE picnic next year :cheesy:
> *


fuck yeah, he should hop this piece of (insert here) too :cheesy:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg+Dec 9 2010, 05:03 PM~19285117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see!! Hopefully it'll be done by then!  :biggrin: 

What's that WSL picnic about anyway? I heard it's just a bunch of crackers. :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 9 2010, 06:09 PM~19286702
> *We'll see!! Hopefully it'll be done by then!    :biggrin:
> 
> What's that WSL picnic about anyway? I heard it's just a bunch of crackers.  :biggrin:
> *


You got a good start.. keep saving your $$$$ and a little work here and there you will be done before you know it :cheesy: 

then you can come hang out with all us crackers :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 7 2010, 09:00 AM~19261950
> *Striping getting done...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Jimmy's favorite part... Wet sand and rub... :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Finally starting to look like a car again...










































I was waiting 6 months to put these on... Thanks Skim!




























Well after a 6 month wait, my Daytons finally came... It ended up being worth the wait, but I did have to go through some shit with getting em done. These are the first powdercoated AND chrome barrels they've ever done, so my wheels were their guinea pigs. They went through 3 sets of barrels before they came out like these.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

DAMN! them wheels look great,must have been alot of work! PC & chrome dont get along..should last FOREVER lol,well worth the wait!


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Dec 10 2010, 10:32 AM~19291446
> *DAMN! them wheels look great,must have been alot of work! PC & chrome dont get along..should last FOREVER lol,well worth the wait!
> *


Thanks!

I know they started with a chrome barrel, then stripped part of the chrome off where the PC was going, then used some sort of liquid mask over the chrome, then powdercoated. They ran into trouble when they went to peel off the liquid mask. it wasn't leaving a clean line...

I definitely think it was worth the wait. Not hatin on Zeniths are all, but being from the Midwest, we run D'z


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 10 2010, 01:57 PM~19293056
> *Thanks!
> 
> I know they started with a chrome barrel, then stripped part of the chrome off where the PC was going, then used some sort of liquid mask over the chrome, then powdercoated.  They ran into trouble when they went to peel off the liquid mask.  it wasn't leaving a clean line...
> ...


Well, I don't know how accurate that statement is. China's seem to be the spoke of choice anymore. :dunno:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

I got down to the shop and this was the first thing I saw... Man... I'll never forget the feeling I had the first time I saw it all together and getting detailed...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I know what he's doing :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Had to get a pic of Jimmy cleaning, cause it's a VERY rare sight. :biggrin: 






Some pics right after we installed the cherry on the cake.. My Walter Prosper aircleaner..


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

:worship: :worship: Can't wait till i own one!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

bad ass man knowing all the shit jimmy is going through right now and seeing him cleaning an undercarriage not long ago makes me really see how precious life is!


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 13 2010, 08:58 AM~19314294
> *I got down to the shop and this was the first thing I saw...  Man...  I'll never forget the feeling I had the first time I saw it all together and getting detailed...
> 
> 
> ...


simply amazing :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 13 2010, 02:34 PM~19315512
> *bad ass man knowing all the shit jimmy is going through right now and seeing him cleaning an undercarriage not long ago makes me really see how precious life is!
> *


You can say that again Brent.. Posting these pics is very bitter sweet for me..

I didn't really need to do a build thread, but I kind of thought it was important to show what a bad motherfucker Jimmy could be when he wanted to..

Not to mention a good friend! 

But he's still here and fighting so I'm thankful for that.


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

I watched the rerun of the Detroit Bro's build last night when you guys pulled into the shop with the ace to deliver the hydraulics.

Car looks great man !

If I wasn't such a pale mofo I would consider a vert. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damn she's looking soooo gooooood! you guys did a hell of a job on it  what size cylinders you running in the back actualy?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Dec 14 2010, 06:36 AM~19322075
> *damn she's looking soooo gooooood! you guys did a hell of a job on it    what size cylinders you running in the back actualy?
> *


Thanks a lot... Jimmy, Tommy and company at Show&Go get the credit, I just picked everything out... lol...

I'm running 12's in the back.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

I love this rag even more now after seeing this build. :worship:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Dec 14 2010, 11:40 AM~19323210
> *I love this rag even more now after seeing this build.  :worship:
> *


Thanks Chucc.. I appreciate it..

And I can promise you one thing... It isn't like a lot of cars you see online. They look sweet in pics then you're let down in person..

She ain't perfect, but she's a BAD BITCH... :biggrin: 

I have more pics to post, but most of em have been posted on LIL already...


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Dec 14 2010, 09:40 AM~19323210
> *I love this rag even more now after seeing this build.  :worship:
> *


x 61


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Made it for the first big show of the summer up in Lansing...


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

damn homie one hell of a 61 rag. :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Dec 14 2010, 12:28 PM~19323542
> *damn homie one hell of a 61 rag.  :0
> *


Thanks!

I do what I can...  

Still have a lot in store for it... Only time... And $$$ will tell... :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 14 2010, 02:22 PM~19323944
> *Thanks!
> 
> I do what I can...
> ...


You should trade this pos for a t top cutlass and juice it. I heard those are the ultimate ride to have


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 14 2010, 04:50 PM~19324952
> *You should trade this pos for a t top cutlass and juice it. I heard those are the ultimate ride to have
> *


Your a ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 14 2010, 06:16 PM~19323464
> *Made it for the first big show of the summer up in Lansing...
> 
> 
> ...


Wow,
This is hella nice!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

dopeness :h5:


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

SICK HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

clean ride homie !


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

this is why i cant werk on my car on nice days....fucker comes by and we go cruise...  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 16 2010, 07:05 AM~19341285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 16 2010, 07:05 AM~19341285
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. You're right. I accept full responsibility. 

Your banned from dippin until yours is finished.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

WOW! She looks amazing,love the color shceme..61 verts are bad as fu(k..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 2 2010, 12:37 PM~19219646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

That is perfect!! Jimmy's the best! 


Car looks great. I especially like how the center console has the matching pattern to the dash trim. :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 16 2010, 02:32 PM~19343820
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> That is perfect!!  Jimmy's the best!
> ...


Yea... He definitely is... He had a great time fuckin with me throughout the entire build, so that was my little way of fucking with him back. :biggrin: 

Thanks a lot... You gonna make it to the WSL picnic this coming summer?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 16 2010, 02:01 PM~19344020
> *Yea... He definitely is...  He had a great time fuckin with me throughout the entire build, so that was my little way of fucking with him back.  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks a lot...  You gonna make it to the WSL picnic this coming summer?
> *


Shoot....I haven't even begun to think about spots to hit next summer. lol Will make a game plan sometime this winter. Definitely a great picnic to hit for sure!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 16 2010, 06:05 AM~19341285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEXY ASS CAR


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Had JAS make me some nicer battery tiedowns...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 16 2010, 04:39 PM~19344343
> *Had JAS make me some nicer battery tiedowns...
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, we didnt know eachother that well at the time :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 16 2010, 04:06 PM~19344524
> *yeah, we didnt know eachother that well at the time :biggrin:
> *


Why would THAT have mattered?

#1 - Cupholders
#2 - Sleeves to cover battery tiedown threads

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 16 2010, 05:37 PM~19344749
> *Why would THAT have mattered?
> 
> #1 - Cupholders
> ...


so im slow....so what :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

A whole build up in 7 pages! congratulations....you should an award!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Dec 17 2010, 05:49 AM~19350275
> *A whole build up in 7 pages! congratulations....you should an award!
> *


Let's see anyone else on LIL build a car start to finish in 7 days.. LOL..


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:loco:  :run:


----------



## counterfit69 (Oct 19, 2002)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 16 2010, 08:27 AM~19341409
> *Lol. You're right. I accept full responsibility.
> 
> Your banned from dippin until yours is finished.
> *


Don't give him any more excuses to use Marc. First it's because he's getting married, then it's no time, then it's too cold....

I'm glad you decided to post up the build. It's one worth posting. 

You should mention that you drive and hop this thing to after all this work.

:h5:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 18 2010, 07:02 PM~19362594
> *Don't give him any more excuses to use Marc. First it's because he's getting married, then it's no time, then it's too cold....
> 
> I'm glad you decided to post up the build. It's one worth posting.
> ...



Thanks Byron. 

You just told em all for me. Lol. 

I'm gonna post up more pics and video tomorrow.


----------



## Run N Late (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 18 2010, 08:02 PM~19362594
> *Don't give him any more excuses to use Marc. First it's because he's getting married, then it's no time, then it's too cold....
> 
> I'm glad you decided to post up the build. It's one worth posting.
> ...


X2..... Marc post sum pics of dis PURDY MUHFUCKA gettin busy


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice job on your car....is that color an original impala color (pewter) if not whats the name of the color you painted the car?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@Dec 19 2010, 11:46 PM~19371838
> *Nice job on your car....is that color an original impala color (pewter) if not whats the name of the color you painted the car?
> *


Thanks a lot  

*It's a 95 Buick color. Medium Marblehead Metallic.*


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Dec 18 2010, 07:02 PM~19362594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This car got about 2,500 miles on it this year..

Even hopped her... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Run N Late_@Dec 20 2010, 12:38 AM~19371770
> *X2..... Marc post sum pics of dis PURDY MUHFUCKA gettin busy
> *


you just wanna see yourself hittin the switch :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIX1RAG, BThompsonTX

convince skim to come to woodward cruise in the summer yet?? :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 20 2010, 11:50 AM~19374982
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIX1RAG, BThompsonTX
> 
> ...



Workin on it. Pretty sure I can get him to come up though. I will try to get it on the Majestics North Texas Calendar for next year.



*Bad Ass build Marc! * :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Dec 20 2010, 01:29 PM~19375256
> *Workin on it.  Pretty sure I can get him to come up though.  I will try to get it on the Majestics North Texas Calendar for next year.
> Bad Ass build Marc!   :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



Get that shit on the Calender.. Just leave some time to hang with some of us non-members :biggrin: 

And thanks Brian... Can't wait to see what you have up YOUR sleeve for your chapter!


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

Bring the "61" down so I can bend some Hardline in that trunk!!!


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

<!--QuoteBegin-Detroit 6 ACE+Dec 20 
Get that shit on the Calender.. Just leave some time to hang with some of us non-members  :biggrin: 

And thanks Brian... Can't wait to see what you have up YOUR sleeve for your chapter!  
[/b][/quote]


That's a given. I think you were only about 20 minutes from my in-laws.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 20 2010, 03:14 PM~19376140
> *Bring the "61" down so I can bend some Hardline in that trunk!!!
> *


Don't play with my emotions...

PM me some #'s and a time frame and I'll be at your door before you can finish saying HARDLINES :biggrin: 

The work you did on your caddy and your other boys cars was phenomenal!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 20 2010, 02:18 PM~19376184
> *Don't play with my emotions...
> 
> PM me some #'s and a time frame and I'll be at your door before you can finish saying HARDLINES  :biggrin:
> ...


PM SENT
I have 2 coming out real soon so the best is yet to come..............


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 20 2010, 04:02 PM~19376580
> *PM SENT
> I have 2 coming out real soon so the best is yet to come..............
> *


PM answered... :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 20 2010, 05:03 PM~19376594
> *tag, your it...  :biggrin:
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Run N Late (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 20 2010, 01:48 PM~19374966
> *you just wanna see yourself hittin the switch  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

he will one day may be this summer. :dunno: sup marc. bad ass 61. :worship: :worship:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

that was one quick build. car turned out great :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 25 2010, 12:13 PM~19417579
> *he will one day may be this summer. :dunno: sup marc. bad ass 61. :worship:  :worship:
> *



Lol. Maybe one day I won't be such a pussy. Lol. 

Thanks Fons. Hope u And Ur family have a great holiday.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 25 2010, 01:29 PM~19418631
> *Lol. Maybe one day I won't be such a pussy. Lol.
> 
> Thanks Fons. Hope u And Ur family have a great holiday.
> *


 how was your eight crazy nights?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Dec 25 2010, 05:57 PM~19419351
> *how was your eight crazy nights?
> *



:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Nice....


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 13 2010, 02:15 PM~19315764
> *You can say that again Brent.. Posting these pics is very bitter sweet for me..
> 
> I didn't really need to do a build thread, but I kind of thought it was important to show what a bad motherfucker Jimmy could be when he wanted to..
> ...


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Good to see the build up! Who did the silver leafing by the way??? Turned out great!


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

NICE ACE!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jan 21 2011, 09:12 PM~19662897
> *Good to see the build up! Who did the silver leafing by the way??? Turned out great!
> *


Thanks a lot. 

Actually, I bought Jimmy a DVD from some famous striper. 

He made a practice board, ran like 3 stripes of leaf and it was a wrap. Lol. 

You haven't seen the car since it's been out?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

I heard this car went to Japan?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jan 22 2011, 05:25 PM~19667919
> *I heard this car went to Japan?
> *


i heard it went to Israel


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Heard it was a Turd..can't polish a Turd.... :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64+Jan 22 2011, 04:25 PM~19667919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're all a bunch of clowns. Funny clowns though. :biggrin: 

Busy Saturday night for you guys???

So who's gonna be allowed to come hang at the new clubhouse this summer?


----------



## sp1963 (Aug 15, 2008)

TTT for 61's


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 21 2011, 10:12 PM~19663442
> *NICE ACE!
> *


Been reading through your build-up.. Nice 4!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 23 2011, 11:13 AM~19672813
> *You're all a bunch of clowns.  Funny clowns though.  :biggrin:
> 
> Busy Saturday night for you guys???
> ...


Someone should just put a list together. Gasman probably has some free time to compose one for you. :rimshot: 

Any new additions coming for the ride? You can PM me if it's a secret. :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Me and the boy will come by...him and his fruit punch!!! :yes:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 22 2011, 03:43 PM~19667709
> *Thanks a lot.
> 
> Actually, I bought Jimmy a DVD from some famous striper.
> ...


No, I've seen the finished product before, but never the progress pics. I was actually saying the leafing turned out good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Jan 23 2011, 05:17 PM~19675496
> *No, I've seen the finished product before, but never the progress pics. I was actually saying the leafing turned out good.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks... I'm lookin forward to seein the 59 on the Ave. this summer


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 23 2011, 04:37 PM~19675251
> *Someone should just put a list together. Gasman probably has some free time to compose one for you. :rimshot:
> 
> Any new additions coming for the ride? You can PM me if it's a secret. :biggrin:
> *


PM'd

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 23 2011, 05:37 PM~19675251
> *Someone should just put a list together. Gasman probably has some free time to compose one for you. :rimshot:
> 
> Any new additions coming for the ride? You can PM me if it's a secret. :biggrin:
> *


Not really a secret. Lambo doors and the 26s off his Denali. Has he contacted you yet about fabing up the lift kit yet?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 23 2011, 09:13 AM~19672813
> *You're all a bunch of clowns.  Funny clowns though.  :biggrin:
> 
> Busy Saturday night for you guys???
> ...



only if its on mi. ave....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 23 2011, 07:30 PM~19677504
> *Not really a secret. Lambo doors and the 26s off his Denali. Has he contacted you yet about fabing up the lift kit yet?
> *



I'm gonna need a contact # for a lift kit on my super secret malibu conversion rag project......


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jan 23 2011, 09:30 PM~19677504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. Sorry. No ghetto bird or donks in my hood.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 23 2011, 09:25 PM~19677464
> *Thanks...  I'm lookin forward to seein the 59 on the Ave. this summer
> *


Yeah, it'll be out there!


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Where you move to foo!!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Jan 24 2011, 09:07 AM~19680801
> *Where you move to foo!!!
> *


I'm moving to Birmingham... 14 1/2 and Woodward...

Think that's a good location to cruise Woodward? :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 24 2011, 10:29 AM~19680865
> *I'm moving to Birmingham... 14 1/2 and Woodward...
> 
> Think that's a good location to cruise Woodward?  :biggrin:
> *


White people. :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 24 2011, 10:46 AM~19680943
> *White people.  :uh:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Jews aren't white!!!! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Jan 24 2011, 09:46 AM~19680943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yes they are you *******.. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 24 2011, 11:05 AM~19681002
> *Well you can go hangout on Michigan Ave...
> And yes they are you *******..  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


He's not a *******. he's Mexican, just ask the police that stopped him and asked for his papers! :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 24 2011, 10:26 AM~19681116
> *He's not a *******. he's Mexican, just ask the police that stopped him and asked for his papers!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I heard that story before. LMAO.


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

He's not laughing anymore lol


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Punk ass Detroit cops   :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Detroit 6 ACE, BIGDOLLABILL

:wave: 

What up? We gonna see you this summer?


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

hey marc il be in the big D for autorama at the end of feb. we gotta get a beer and cruise the rag!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 24 2011, 04:52 PM~19684057
> *hey marc il be in the big D for autorama at the end of feb. we gotta get a beer and cruise the rag!
> *


LOL. You're right. We need to cruise YOUR rag!!

We'll definitely get together! Lemme know what night you wanna do something and I'll round up some of the clowns.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

ONE I STOLE FROM ANOTHER THREAD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Jan 24 2011, 09:38 PM~19686259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That old man on the left stole something. I can tell


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA+Jan 24 2011, 08:38 PM~19686259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He does look like he's tryin to get away quick. Maybe he's a wanted man and he didn't wanna be in a picture??


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 25 2011, 10:19 AM~19691410
> *Interesting.. I don't even know where this was taken..  Hmmmmm..
> He does look like he's tryin to get away quick.  Maybe he's a wanted man and he didn't wanna be in a picture??
> *


That's the shell gas station on Woodward, if u look hard enuf my towncar is across the street in the pesqualllies parking lot


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 24 2011, 02:52 PM~19684057
> *hey marc il be in the big D for autorama at the end of feb. we gotta get a beer and cruise the rag!
> *


 :biggrin: sounds good


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Im assuming Id be one of the "clowns".


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX+Jan 26 2011, 07:28 AM~19700969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:

Will you ACTUALLY go out? Like to an 
ACTUAL bar? :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah right.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Jan 26 2011, 02:17 PM~19703387
> *Yeah right.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What YOU laughin at clown #2? :biggrin: 

You may be able to come out, but only if you bring home the Chinese Food... 

:roflmao: 



Sometimes I really crack myself up...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 26 2011, 05:06 PM~19704155
> *What YOU laughin at clown #2?  :biggrin:
> 
> You may be able to come out, but only if you bring home the Chinese Food...
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 25 2011, 10:19 AM~19691410
> *Interesting.. I don't even know where this was taken..  Hmmmmm..
> He does look like he's tryin to get away quick.  Maybe he's a wanted man and he didn't wanna be in a picture??
> *


he pulled a dip move!!! his high fiber cereal must have hit him.


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

But I got dome!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Feb 15 2011, 04:08 PM~19876270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aww jeez he learned how to post pics


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64+Feb 15 2011, 03:08 PM~19876270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna start callin him FONZ. LOL.


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 16 2011, 06:58 AM~19882487
> *I'm gonna start callin him FONZ. LOL.
> *


hey watch it b4 i :buttkick:  :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Feb 16 2011, 11:47 PM~19888616
> *hey watch it b4 i :buttkick:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Feb 16 2011, 10:47 PM~19888616
> *hey watch it b4 i :buttkick:    :biggrin:
> *


Oh shit.. Where'd you come from? lol

What up Fonzarelli?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 17 2011, 11:07 AM~19891484
> *Oh shit.. Where'd you come from? lol
> 
> What up Fonzarelli?
> *


hes an up and coming internet sensation.....YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 17 2011, 11:02 AM~19892695
> *hes an up and coming internet sensation.....YOU KNOW  :biggrin:
> *


stop bien a smart ass cuzz i know where u live u little ***. :0  :biggrin:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 17 2011, 08:07 AM~19891484
> *Oh shit.. Where'd you come from? lol
> 
> What up Fonzarelli?
> *


sup marcossssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Feb 18 2011, 02:25 AM~19899322
> *stop bien a smart ass cuzz i know where u live u little ***. :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Feb 18 2011, 01:27 AM~19899334
> *sup marcossssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!. :biggrin:
> *


Hey.. Howd you know my spanish name? lol

Just gettin ready for spring. Gonna goto Autorama next weekend with the smartass.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 18 2011, 10:41 AM~19900547
> *Hey.. Howd you know my spanish name? lol
> 
> Just gettin ready for spring.  Gonna goto Autorama next weekend with the smartass.
> *


who else is going with us??


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Deezz


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0  

http://www.carsincimpala.com/chevy-impala/13/1961-1961/


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 21 2011, 10:17 PM~19929282
> *:0
> 
> http://www.carsincimpala.com/chevy-impala/13/1961-1961/
> *


i didnt know detroit had cacti.... marc why you playin phone tag with me nukka! im comin into detroit friday night around 8.. put your drinkin shoes on


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 22 2011, 07:36 AM~19930987
> *i didnt know detroit had cacti.... marc why you playin phone tag with me nukka! im comin into detroit friday night around 8.. put your drinkin shoes on
> *


lol. I know. I'm down. I'll give you a call later today to coooooordinate :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 22 2011, 06:36 AM~19930987
> *i didnt know detroit had cacti.... marc why you playin phone tag with me nukka! im comin into detroit friday night around 8.. put your drinkin shoes on
> *


 His palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are heavy 
There's vomit on his sweater already, mom's spaghetti 
:0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2011, 10:46 AM~19931711
> *His palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are heavy
> There's vomit on his sweater already, mom's spaghetti
> :0
> *


Maaaaaaan, Whatchu know bout Eminem? LOL

When you come in for the dreamcruise we'll take your ass to 8 mile.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 22 2011, 10:05 AM~19931837
> *Maaaaaaan, Whatchu know bout Eminem? LOL
> 
> When you come in for the dreamcruise we'll take your ass to 8 mile.
> *


When is that? i hear that's a bad ass show!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 22 2011, 01:09 PM~19932238
> *When is that? i hear that's a bad ass show!!!!!!!!!
> *



Official Date: August 20, 2011. Saturday, 9am to 9pm.

come out, woodward is packed for like 2 or 3 weeks every night leading up to the actual day....its a really fun time...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 3 2010, 05:21 PM~19227370
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lookin real good, how could i miss out on this topic?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 22 2011, 12:09 PM~19932238
> *When is that? i hear that's a bad ass show!!!!!!!!!
> *


Y'all should come on up. People come into town from all over the world for this!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 22 2011, 01:05 PM~19932549
> *lookin real good, how could i miss out on this topic?
> *


Thanks homie. I slipped it in pretty quick. lol

Did you ever get those rub plates? I keep forgetting to look for those ones I have.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 22 2011, 08:48 PM~19932804
> *Thanks homie.  I slipped it in pretty quick. lol
> 
> Did you ever get those rub plates? I keep forgetting to look for those ones I have.
> *



Brent was able to hook me up


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 22 2011, 05:11 PM~19934222
> *Brent was able to hook me up
> *


 

So, whatchu buildin way out there that needs those rub plates?

You gonna be changin your screename?  :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 22 2011, 08:46 AM~19931711
> *His palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are heavy
> There's vomit on his sweater already, mom's spaghetti
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: man i laughed my ass off just now


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 22 2011, 10:56 AM~19932495
> *
> Official Date: August 20, 2011. Saturday, 9am to 9pm.
> 
> ...


woodward's suck's for low low's. cop's are ass hole's. if ur white u mite get a pass. :thumbsdown; hopeing that michigan ave work's for cruise nght's.sorry marc . :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Feb 23 2011, 09:29 PM~19944741
> *woodward's suck's for low low's. cop's are ass hole's. if ur white u mite get a pass. :thumbsdown; hopeing that michigan ave work's for cruise nght's.sorry marc . :biggrin:
> *


The cops must not suck THAT bad cause you didn't get a ticket when you were gas hopping right in front of the Royal Oak Police  

Michigan Ave is awesome if you like dodging potholes and gunfire. lol.


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Feb 24 2011, 07:05 AM~19948394
> *The cops must not suck THAT bad cause you didn't get a ticket when you were gas hopping right in front of the Royal Oak Police
> it's till suck's  :biggrin:
> Michigan Ave is awesome if you like dodging potholes and gunfire. lol.
> *


u still be cruiseing if we be around  .when ur from the getto it's normal. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 20 2010, 07:53 AM~19373767
> *This car got about 2,500 miles on it this year..
> 
> Even hopped her...  :biggrin:
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Bump for a shitty spring... :uh:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Weather finally broke here, so I stopped by my homeboy Woochs the other night...



















After I got home... I thought the neon in my garage looked kinda cool against the chrome... I'm so easily amused...










Fit both cars in the garage for the first time... Had to take a pic for everyone who said it couldn't be done... :biggrin: 










Last one for now... The supercharged LS1 that I'm gonna steal out of my dads vette someday...


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 1 2011, 09:11 AM~20235426
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD RIDE PROPS TO THE OWNER


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

BUMP FOR A MI RIDER


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 1 2011, 09:11 AM~20235426
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :wow: supppper clean. great build


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Bump for a Super Clean Ace


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+May 13 2011, 12:24 AM~20543061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My :ninja:


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

Bump and a pic from '09 looking great


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@May 24 2011, 04:29 PM~20619749
> *Bump and a pic from '09 looking great
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie... That was a fun day...

Everything good by you?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

i can never get enough of your Ace bro... _"long time listener, first time caller". _Thougth i'd drop you a line to give you the :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 25 2011, 11:43 AM~20625295
> *i can never get enough of your Ace bro... "long time listener, first time caller". Thougth i'd drop you a line to give you the :thumbsup:
> *


LOL.. I appreciate it..

**Givin you the long time listener, first time caller jingle...**


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 25 2011, 11:43 AM~20625295
> *i can never get enough of your Ace bro... "long time listener, first time caller". Thougth i'd drop you a line to give you the :thumbsup:
> *


LOL.. I appreciate it..

**Givin you the long time listener, first time caller sounder...**


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

TTT for One Clean Ace...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

some photos i snapped of it at a show in Toledo last yr


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 25 2011, 04:09 PM~20627308
> *some photos i snapped of it at a show in Toledo last yr
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 25 2011, 06:09 PM~20627308
> *some photos i snapped of it at a show in Toledo last yr
> 
> 
> ...


I see a scratch marc, I'll point it out when u come by :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 25 2011, 05:30 PM~20627418
> *I see a scratch marc, I'll point it out when u come by :biggrin:
> *


Oh I BET you WILL Panama Red!! :uh: :biggrin:  

I can't waiiiiiiiiiiiit to see how PERFECT "Relapse" comes out...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 26 2011, 10:42 AM~20632216
> *Oh I BET you WILL Panama Red!!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> I can't waiiiiiiiiiiiit to see how PERFECT "Relapse" comes out...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 26 2011, 07:42 AM~20632216
> *Oh I BET you WILL Panama Red!!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> I can't waiiiiiiiiiiiit to see how PERFECT "Relapse" comes out...
> *



Thats going to be a long wait.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 26 2011, 12:12 PM~20633059
> *Thats going to be a long wait.
> *


We may be old and gray by then. Should change the name to "Collapse".

You keep setting me up and I'll keep knocking em outta the park! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 26 2011, 02:04 PM~20633348
> *We may be old and gray by then.  Should change the name to "Collapse".
> 
> You keep setting me up and I'll keep knocking em outta the park!  :biggrin:
> *


i hate the both of you :angry:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 26 2011, 01:43 PM~20633573
> *i hate the both of you :angry:
> *


 :squint: _Use the hate to your advantage..._  :squint: 




















Think the reverse psychology is workin J? :dunno:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 26 2011, 12:29 PM~20633905
> *:squint:  Use the hate to your advantage...    :squint:
> Think the reverse psychology is workin J?  :dunno:
> *



Oh like How much he HATES "repop crap" yet puts "repop" floors in his car?

:biggrin: I love you Robbie! :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

_Just gettin her ready for the weekend..._​


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i see as your age gets older so does your cars....i also that as you get older your taste in cars improves as well


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

I was like what is he talking about then I remembered my Sig. 

You're mostly right tho, except that 69 RS/SS was one bad bitch...


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Thanks a lot...
> 
> It was definitely one of my favorite parts of the build. The ONLY pic I never really got to take was a real good one of my roller before we dropped the body back on.
> 
> ...


 Yeah... you'll have to put me up on the "important parts" for this 64, right?


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

By the way... where's all the other pics? Let's populate the pages.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Howard said:


> Yeah... you'll have to put me up on the "important parts" for this 64, right?


You KNOW it... We're SUPPOSED to start the molding next month, but that's on J... 



Howard said:


> By the way... where's all the other pics? Let's populate the pages.


What other pics are you talkin about??? If I'm missing some, you better get to work!  jk


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> You KNOW it... We're SUPPOSED to start the molding next month, but that's on J...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Thanks Homie... That was a fun day...
> 
> Everything good by you?


yEAH EVERYTHING IS COOL THIS IS THE FIRST TIME BACK IN THIS TOPIC SINCE MAY i'M SLOW LOL


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump cuz I'm bored


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

bad ass ride!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Thanks homie... Just doin what we do  From the streets to the shows.... And back again... 

We were out ridin Friday night and everything was cool, then Saturday morning I came out to the garage and had this... 










Both tires were worn from the inside, so I just pulled em and picked up some new shoes yesterday...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Went to a BBQ at my pops house last night for his birthday and shot this on my way home...

Before anyone makes fun of me for the song, listen closely... One of the best hip hop songs of my generation sampled it... 

I'll paypal a penny to the first one who can name the song... :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

nice!!


Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Thanks homie... Just doin what we do  From the streets to the shows.... And back again...
> 
> We were out ridin Friday night and everything was cool, then Saturday morning I came out to the garage and had this...
> 
> ...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:thumbsup: Beautiful Rag!


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96 (Nov 18, 2007)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Went to a BBQ at my pops house last night for his birthday and shot this on my way home...
> 
> Before anyone makes fun of me for the song, listen closely... One of the best hip hop songs of my generation sampled it...
> 
> I'll paypal a penny to the first one who can name the song... :biggrin:



dont want the penny homie but thats T.R.O.Y by PETE ROCK AN CL SMOOTH


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice ride!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Thanks homie... Just doin what we do  From the streets to the shows.... And back again...
> 
> We were out ridin Friday night and everything was cool, then Saturday morning I came out to the garage and had this...
> 
> ...


What up??


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Those [email protected]#$%d up D town streets eating your tires homie. I remember the first time I took the exit to Howard's house, I had to stop in the middle of the exit, thought my quarters were gonna buckle


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

MRMUGMENOW96 said:


> dont want the penny homie but thats T.R.O.Y by PETE ROCK AN CL SMOOTH



:thumbsup: I'll take the penny!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice really koo:thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

OGJordan said:


> Those [email protected]#$%d up D town streets eating your tires homie. I remember the first time I took the exit to Howard's house, I had to stop in the middle of the exit, thought my quarters were gonna buckle


 Yea. Were realllllly crazy for having Lowriders here in Detroit. The roads here are like a war zone. This actually wasn't cause of a pothole. My inner treads wore out and I didn't realize it until I started losin air. Changed both and I'm all good.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

MRMUGMENOW96 said:


> dont want the penny homie but thats T.R.O.Y by PETE ROCK AN CL SMOOTH


 Ur the man. I love finding the great R&B songs they used to sample. That one was just my latest. If you can recommend any others, I'm all ears!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

NOTHING LIKE DIPIN A RAG AT NIGHT BEUTIFUL RIDE BRO:thumbsup:


Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Went to a BBQ at my pops house last night for his birthday and shot this on my way home...
> 
> Before anyone makes fun of me for the song, listen closely... One of the best hip hop songs of my generation sampled it...
> 
> I'll paypal a penny to the first one who can name the song... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

TTT FOR A SICK BUILD


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> NOTHING LIKE DIPIN A RAG AT NIGHT BEUTIFUL RIDE BRO:thumbsup:


 X2!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Some videos from yesterdays ride.... *USO* and the *Majestics* were lookin good out here in Detroit! 










Last one for the night... Wooch and Feras clownin in the hood...






Cant forget to thank our prospect, I mean cameraman "Big D"


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Some videos from yesterdays ride.... *USO* and the *Majestics* were lookin good out here in Detroit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Videos, Way to put them low lows on the streets & rep!


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Some videos from yesterdays ride.... *USO* and the *Majestics* were lookin good out here in Detroit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Honestly I HATE 61s but this car changed my mind, it is a NICELY built lowrider and tastefully restored classic car. Its one of those cars that despite your taste in custom cars you have no choice but to respect it. Sometimes you have to agree with the sticklers on "ruined cars" but I couldnt imagine anybody saying that about this car. Good shit bro dt. You got one of the nicer, cleaner, lowriders in MI.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh yea:
Voyage to atlantis(isely brothers)

Spottieottiedopalicious play(outkast)

Cant seem to make you mine(by the seeds)

Summer breeze(isley brothers)

Whats a telephone bill(bootsy collins)

Clock on the wall(ojays)


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Honestly I HATE 61s but this car changed my mind, it is a NICELY built lowrider and tastefully restored classic car. Its one of those cars that despite your taste in custom cars you have no choice but to respect it. Sometimes you have to agree with the sticklers on "ruined cars" but I couldnt imagine anybody saying that about this car. Good shit bro dt. You got one of the nicer, cleaner, lowriders in MI.


 Lol. I guess I'll take that as a compliment. There's always one or two "hot rod" guys every summer who have something to say about "ruining" a 61 convertible but to each his own. I just built a car that I always dreamt of since I saw that white 61 in LRM. There's a lotta cars out there I don't like either but I can still appreciate a nice car when I see one. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:worship: TTT :wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice vids


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Probably said it b4 , oh well, this is a really sweet ride!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Just found out I'm in the running for Lowrider of the Month for December 2011...

If you have a second, shoot me some votes 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-p...ed-lowrider-layitlow-com-december-2011-a.html


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Good sht ACE!!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Just found out I'm in the running for Lowrider of the Month for December 2011...
> 
> If you have a second, shoot me some votes
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-p...ed-lowrider-layitlow-com-december-2011-a.html


I voted for the bland grey car, I think thats your.lol

Lucky for you the other cars were tacky or I might have voted differently.


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Just found out I'm in the running for Lowrider of the Month for December 2011...
> 
> If you have a second, shoot me some votes
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-p...ed-lowrider-layitlow-com-december-2011-a.html


Got my vote homie =)


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> _Just gettin her ready for the weekend..._​


:thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Gettin One Of A Kind ready for a couple new touches for 2012.... Courtesy of "Mr. Kandy-N-Chrome" of L.A.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

OH DAMNNN


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope its not snowy out when we put it back together


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> I hope its not snowy out when we put it back together


Ehhhhhh... Snow Shmow... It'll be warm in our hearts... LOL


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

That's some cold ass sht out there in BIG D #2 !! :biggrin::wave:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Mr Gee said:


> That's some cold ass sht out there in BIG D #2 !! :biggrin::wave:


Yea, it can get a bit balmy out here in the winter, but some of us have thicker skin than "others".. lol  :wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Ehhhhhh... Snow Shmow... It'll be warm in our hearts... LOL


Sounds romantic lol


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

ill bring the hot chocolate....:rofl:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

You better. It's that time of year


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Cant wait to see what Pablo lays down on your Ace Homie! Im sure its gonna be BAD AZZ...



Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Gettin One Of A Kind ready for a couple new touches for 2012.... Courtesy of "Mr. Kandy-N-Chrome" of L.A.
> 
> View attachment 395260
> View attachment 395261
> View attachment 395262


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to my Ace brother!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

TKeeby79 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my Ace brother!!


To you and yours also!

Im pretty syked myself to see how it turns out. 

We're just doing some tasteful updates. 

My D's will be poppin this spring.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

A few different sketches ....


































Marc ended up choosing this one but with a few adjustments....


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

The patterns came out sick, like the wheels aswell :thumbsup:


----------



## 1WAY (Sep 2, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

Break time.... Let's go cruzin


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Break time.... Let's go cruzin


Lookin good!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice updates!:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## 80' DEVILLE' (Oct 26, 2007)

^^^ Thats top notch..good work


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


man i love this car!!! trunk looks great marc and congrats on the feature ride of the month win:thumbsup:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Nice work!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

T
T
T....


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

it's coming out real good :thumbsup:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Any new pics?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Hes being lazy


----------



## Run N Late (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a random pic from last summer.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice car


----------



## Hatchet Ryda_65 (Nov 23, 2008)

Deadly job on the build USO!!! Car is bad ass!'!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Marc, the Ace is looking nice man. Real nice touches. :nicoderm:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: congrats marc!


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:​


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

First ride of the year.


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> First ride of the year.


The graphics look awsome Marc. See you this summer!


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

Luv this ace, clean as fuc!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

HERES ONE I TOOK ABOUT 2 YRS AGO.. THIS RIDE IS BADASS


----------



## W62S (May 18, 2010)

Sic ass ride:thumbsup:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.CALIFAS (Aug 16, 2009)

WUZUP! TO ALL MY LOW LOW ADDICTS!:bowrofl:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

What's happenin everyone!!

Who's ready for summer?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Gotta step my game up on "One Of A Kind"










Show&Go is at it again.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)




----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Gotta step my game up on "One Of A Kind"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


>


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Hey manit was good meeting you this weekend. I am downloading pics now so I have some nice ones of your car to post in a few.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Trunk all finished in time for the picnic Sunday. 

Show&Go going above and beyond AGAIN......

We were at the shop till 2am Friday night. I can't thank Tommy (syxfour) enough.....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Skim said:


> Hey manit was good meeting you this weekend. I am downloading pics now so I have some nice ones of your car to post in a few.


Can't wait to see em Brutha. I'm glad we finally got to hang AND ride. 

And Id really like to make a quick trip to the Grinchs one weekend when you're there.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

nice pics man!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Can't wait to see em Brutha. I'm glad we finally got to hang AND ride.
> 
> And Id really like to make a quick trip to the Grinchs one weekend when you're there.


I thawt We already discussed the road trip. It's only like 10hours or something.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

, I see next year Im gonna have to take my 61 to Detriot!! I need one of these pics..


Detroit 6 ACE said:


>


Trunk came out super clean! Looking good brother.


Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Trunk all finished in time for the picnic Sunday.
> 
> Show&Go going above and beyond AGAIN......
> 
> We were at the shop till 2am Friday night. I can't thank Tommy (syxfour) enough.....


Make sure Im in the loop! more than likely I will be there, :yessad:


Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Can't wait to see em Brutha. I'm glad we finally got to hang AND ride.
> 
> And Id really like to make a quick trip to the Grinchs one weekend when you're there.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> I thawt We already discussed the road trip. It's only like 10hours or something.


OK... And your point isssssssssss? :dunno:

Let's do it!


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Beautiful ride man, great work. Jb.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> OK... And your point isssssssssss? :dunno:
> 
> Let's do it!


Why you getting snippy?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> Why you getting snippy?


I'm just fuckin with ya.


----------



## lowroder (May 23, 2012)

Need a Driveshaft Piece I got the front half w/ heavy carrier $200 in Toledo Ohio4198105660


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Some pics after last nights detailing session.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

so badass!!:thumbsup:


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Some pics after last nights detailing session.


Bad Ass Set Up Bad Ass Ace


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Thanks homie. 

Just Tryin to rep the ACE Riders to the max!


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

one of my favorite aces! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

RIDE IS LOOKING GREAT MAN, GOOD JOB!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Thank you sir! How you doin??


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Thank you sir! How you doin??
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


Nothing like riding locked up. I need to crawl under your car sometime soon. Need a few dimension if it's cool. 

Sent from MARC'S Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Our company just finished the exterior remod of Show & Go. New signs coming soon. 


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Thank you sir! How you doin??
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


Thats a bad ass pic!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## one_day_64 (Jan 21, 2009)

Saw this rag for the first time in person at Mexican Fiesta in WI, its definitely the nicest impala Ive ever seen! TTT for a clean rag! :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

one_day_64 said:


> Saw this rag for the first time in person at Mexican Fiesta in WI, its definitely the nicest impala Ive ever seen! TTT for a clean rag! :thumbsup:


Wow. Thanks a lot for the props homie. It couldn't have happened without the help of my boys Jimmy and Tommy at Show&Go here in Detroit. 

I hope to start taking it to more outta state shows. 


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

CONGRATS ON THE BEST OF SHOW WIN YESTERDAY...WELL DESERVED HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

TONY MONTANA said:


> CONGRATS ON THE BEST OF SHOW WIN YESTERDAY...WELL DESERVED HOMIE :thumbsup:


Thank you Brutha. We had a great time!

Can I get another "go get yo trophy!!!???" 


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## brad.ruggles32 (Jun 24, 2012)

today by tom scott


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Got to ride last weekend. Hope it ain't the last of the year.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Baddddd asssssss .......


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Baddddd asssssss .......


Thanks Homie.... Pablo it down. It was just a little bit but made a huge improvement. 

After it was wet sanded and rubbed.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

TTT wassup Marc :wave:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

What up Fred???

U gonna bring that pretty bitch to Carl Casper next month??


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

This thing looks like a sleeping predator in your garage. Waiting to kill a prey animal.....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Caballo said:


> This thing looks like a sleeping predator in your garage. Waiting to kill a prey animal.....


Lol. It does. Kills hopes and dreams. Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Caballo said:


> This thing looks like a sleeping predator in your garage. Waiting to kill a prey animal.....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Love your car man! I especially love that photo pf your car outside the Tigers stadium


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Shib... Much Appreciated... She's a nice street car that get's plenty of miles on her every summer...

The 64's coming along... Better get that new garage built fast!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

sick car homie:thumbsup:


----------

